# Baby Goat with Swollen Vulva



## CheshireKat (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I have three pygmy bottle babies living at home with us. They usually wear diapers for about half of the day, no diapers at night. Last week I noticed that Irene's rear end looks different and kind of pokes out. The vet suggested to leave off the diapers for a few days and use Desitin, which I have done but it still looks the same! Has anyone experienced anything similar?
She is about 3 weeks old, drinking and pooping just fine. No discharge either and it does not seem to bother her.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I suspect she may be a hermaphrodite. I would have your vet take a look at her.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> I suspect she may be a hermaphrodite. I would have your vet take a look at her.


I don't think it would be a injury


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

A Hermaphrodite is a goat that exhibits both male and female genitalia - not an injury.


----------



## CheshireKat (Dec 14, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> A Hermaphrodite is a goat that exhibits both male and female genitalia - not an injury.


She is a few days younger than my other two but is a lot more plump, her coat feels thicker and rougher too. I felt her and didn't find any other male parts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks infected.


----------



## CheshireKat (Dec 14, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> That looks infected.


If it was infected wouldn't it have gotten worse or better? Or wouldn't she have other symptoms?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It could. But I would have the vet look at it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a vet. Could be hermi.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> A Hermaphrodite is a goat that exhibits both male and female genitalia - not an injury.


 I am aware of what a Heraphrodite is. Sorry for the missunderstanding


----------



## CheshireKat (Dec 14, 2017)

Thank you everyone! The vet confirmed today that she is most likely a hermaphrodite.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Rats is she going to be kept as a pet or sold


----------



## CheshireKat (Dec 14, 2017)

She will be a pet, just like all of them


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

nice unfoutunetly I don't have room for more goats at the momment


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is unfortunate, so sorry.


----------



## CheshireKat (Dec 14, 2017)

We don't breed our goats or milk them or do anything with them. They are just our pets and the boys are all neutered. She will fit right in


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

perfect how many goats do you have?


----------



## CheshireKat (Dec 14, 2017)

13 adults and 3 bottle babies


----------



## CheshireKat (Dec 14, 2017)

:kid:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Babies in the Bath tub. Love it.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh how cute! I wish I had enough space for that many


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm not saying she is not a hermaphrodite, she may well be. But
That is the clitoris on the outside there. I have a boer doe that looks just like this. She kidded twins last year. Her mother looked just like that too.


----------



## CheshireKat (Dec 14, 2017)

Tenacross said:


> I'm not saying she is not a hermaphrodite, she may well be. But
> That is the clitoris on the outside there. I have a boer doe that looks just like this. She kidded twins last year. Her mother looked just like that too.


 It's been over 3 years with our little "hermaphrodite" now. And it appears that she is pregnant! mg:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool! That is great! :wowwoot)(dance) Was that a big surprise?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great! So obviously not a hermaphrodite.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine that looked like this had a larger than normal urethra. She never had any issues with kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

